# Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater. I'm a total novice...



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I have always wanted to start keeping Arachnids, and my friend is now re-homing her Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater. She is nervous of her and has decided the best thing for her would be to be rehomed so that she can be accustomed to handling. 'She's' roughly 6 months old.

I've never had a spider before but would love to offer her a home. I'd like to hear your opinions on me having this species as a first. I'm not nervous of handling them (though had little experience) and I'm fully aware of the behavioural trends and risks within the species. 

She'll be coming with fully equipped viv and heat mat.


----------



## Patrachnid (Sep 28, 2011)

By all means take 'her' on but they can get pretty big and like most spiders can move as fast as Usein Bolt when they need to!!
As it comes with all the gear then theres no 'cost' to you apart from spider grub.
I use dubais from my own colony so my collection s now cost free!
I dont handle mine as they are generally nasty (apart from my curly).
Great start to a collection though..


----------



## Patrachnid (Sep 28, 2011)

oh, and be cautious with the heat mat by only putting it on 1/2 the tank at most as you might have a poached spider if not careful! They survive the cold better than the heat!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'd chuck the heat mat, there's no need for it as long as your room is a nice temp. 
Do you know what kind of viv she is coming in? I'd stay away from normal wooden ones. Parahybanas need some humidity, I don't think the wooden vivs like moisture too much... 

I'd persuade you not to handle either, especially as she gets bigger. They're just as fast as any other, and bulky to boot. Oh and pretty bloody bad hair flickers when they're peed off.


I do think they're a great species to start with though - always out and about, great eaters, hardy and big.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> I'd chuck the heat mat, there's no need for it as long as your room is a nice temp.
> Do you know what kind of viv she is coming in? I'd stay away from normal wooden ones. Parahybanas need some humidity, I don't think the wooden vivs like moisture too much...
> 
> I'd persuade you not to handle either, especially as she gets bigger. They're just as fast as any other, and bulky to boot. Oh and pretty bloody bad hair flickers when they're peed off.
> ...



This ^^^ i was going to like your post again but though it a bit stalkery :lol:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Greenway said:


> I have always wanted to start keeping Arachnids, and my friend is now re-homing her Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater. She is nervous of her and has decided the best thing for her would be to be rehomed so that she can be accustomed to handling. 'She's' roughly 6 months old.
> 
> I've never had a spider before but would love to offer her a home. I'd like to hear your opinions on me having this species as a first. I'm not nervous of handling them (though had little experience) and I'm fully aware of the behavioural trends and risks within the species.
> 
> She'll be coming with fully equipped viv and heat mat.


salmon pinks grow huge (up to 9'' span for a female, but 8'' is more common) with a body around 4''- they are the second biggest t after the goliaths. their temperament varies between handleably docile (rare) & savagely nasty. most are somewhere in between- not particularly nasty, but will bite if you try to handle. they are, however, hair chuckers- & the hair is particularly irritant, & the only worse ones are goliaths & brazilian white knees. their care is easy. just spray the substrate every few days, & provide a hide (which it may not use- mine is out all the time), & a water dish. you'll only need the mat if the temp of your room drops beow 70f.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

You'll be fine with it if you read a few care sheets and take the above advice. Would 100% not recommend handling it though, as they can be pretty moody at times.


----------



## Patrachnid (Sep 28, 2011)

on a heat mat thing, i keep my T's in a cabinet with a couple of mats and a thermometer (not thermostat). if it gets too hot i open the door, if it gets too cold i close it. they have lived like it for a good few years (well, the females have). Theres loads of people on here far more experienced than I am to give advice but as easy as you like to keep them happy.
Good luck with your first T lol


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. 'She'll' be coming to me within the next week or so. Her viv is a glass/perspex one - definitely not wood. I'm especially thankful for the NOT handling advice. I'm a hands-on animal person and without you guys' advice would have probably tried to mess about with her and handle her etc. (Like I said- total novice with arachnids) I'm happy to make sure she's fed, watered and in the correct temperate climate. if she's happy like that then who am I to bother her?! 

My OH was completely opposed to the idea initially. We have a 14 week old baby and a 5 year old. (Children this time) he's convinced it will escape and eat the children and the dog haha. (thing is, OH is going to work away next week, and baby's room is at a constant 24deg.. what do you think if...? )

What do I do with regards to keeping the viv clean? Do I ever take her out and clean the whole lot out? I really have no idea. I'm sure with all the moisture things will start to rot. can you do like with mantids and add woodlice as detritivores? Also, I'm not sure what size the viv is she will come with. If its a small tank, when do I upgrade to a larger one? I understand that they are territorial but with a tiny territory and small spaces are better, however if she's going to grow huge then at what point do I change her environment? If I do it too soon she may become stressed and stalk the environment constantly, too late and I fear (founded or not, I dont know) that she may not fulfil her growth potential.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Greenway said:


> Thanks to everyone. 'She'll' be coming to me within the next week or so. Her viv is a glass/perspex one - definitely not wood. I'm especially thankful for the NOT handling advice. I'm a hands-on animal person and without you guys' advice would have probably tried to mess about with her and handle her etc. (Like I said- total novice with arachnids) I'm happy to make sure she's fed, watered and in the correct temperate climate. if she's happy like that then who am I to bother her?!
> 
> My OH was completely opposed to the idea initially. We have a 14 week old baby and a 5 year old. (Children this time) he's convinced it will escape and eat the children and the dog haha. (thing is, OH is going to work away next week, and baby's room is at a constant 24deg.. what do you think if...? )
> 
> What do I do with regards to keeping the viv clean? Do I ever take her out and clean the whole lot out? I really have no idea. I'm sure with all the moisture things will start to rot. can you do like with mantids and add woodlice as detritivores? Also, I'm not sure what size the viv is she will come with. If its a small tank, when do I upgrade to a larger one? I understand that they are territorial but with a tiny territory and small spaces are better, however if she's going to grow huge then at what point do I change her environment? If I do it too soon she may become stressed and stalk the environment constantly, too late and I fear (founded or not, I dont know) that she may not fulfil her growth potential.


Firstly, may I congratulate you for being able to string not only a sentance, but full paragraphs together. That is an odd occurance around these parts...!
You obviously have the brain to look after your new arrival - you're 90% of the way there already.

Viv - if it has enough ventilation in it, and the substrate isn't kept _too _moist then there should be no mold growth (I'm sure you'll have already looked at humidity levels and such, if not there is plenty of info on here). No one really cleans their spiders out as far as I'm aware - just remove uneaten food, any poo you may see or discarded carcasses with tweezers. You can use detritivores, a lot of people do, and they do prove handy with removal of unwanted rubbish in the tank.
Size wise ect, I would suggest popping up some pictures when you get her. Anyone on here will be able to tell you if the viv is suitable and what she may need in the way of upgrade.


----------



## andyandmax (Aug 10, 2012)

i have kept birdeaters for a while. They can be handled, but like all T's they just dont want to handled. They are quite active so just enjoy their movements in their tank. Trust me the last thing you want is to be bitten by a grumpy birdeater. their fangs arent small. 

good luck


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> I'd chuck the heat mat, there's no need for it as long as your room is a nice temp.
> Do you know what kind of viv she is coming in? I'd stay away from normal wooden ones. Parahybanas need some humidity, I don't think the wooden vivs like moisture too much...
> 
> I'd persuade you not to handle either, especially as she gets bigger. They're just as fast as any other, and bulky to boot. Oh and pretty bloody bad hair flickers when they're peed off.
> ...


^^^^This for sure^^^^


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm quite happy (From all the advice I have received-and with thanks) to let her do her stuff and be a lovely and well cared for specimen in my home. The girl who is giving her to me said she has fully researched the species, yet is giving her away as she's too nervous of handling her. I suggested she come on here in order to gather confidence with her, and get to know people who keep them and have their tales of woe which they are happy to share for the benefit of others. 

It seems she's completely nervous of her regardless of the fact I've told her that the Beaut is best not to be handled anyway. oh well. All bodes well for me: I get my first T!


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

The heat mat is for half the viv. She gets the opportunity to choose where she wants to be. I will only turn it on when the weather is cool, but will have it in place for necessity. Currently it's 24deg in my house so I wouldn't bother. (My OH is an amazing angler so we have weather stations and temp monitors etc all over)

Should I be considering anything else at present? I've got welding gauntlets


----------



## andyandmax (Aug 10, 2012)

enjoy, 

shes definately my favourite of my collection. apart my very first chile rose. she will always have my heart


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

As others have already said but cant stress enough, *DON'T EVEN TRY HANDLING HIM/HER.* Ideal substrate depth should be no less than 8 inches. If you must use the heat mat, attach it to the outside of the viv on the side of the viv. If spiders get too hot they dig, if the mat is under the viv the spider will dig down to the heat mat & steam in its own juices.
Mine is about 4 inch legspan but is in a 3ft long 18 inch wide 2ft high tank with a tight fitting lid made from heavy wood. They are very strong & have been known to rip wire mesh apart (the sort that Exo Terra use).
She has a hide which she uses in the day but usually climbs the side at night & she has lots of fake plants to hunt crickets in which she rips out of the substrate & put where she want them. I think that tank will do her the rest of her life.
These are aggressive eaters & always hungry to support a fast growth rate but will only grow as fast as you let them - you dont need to feed more than 1 large cricket per week (but theu will hapilly eat 1 every day).
Dont worry about humidity either, just slightly over fill the water bowl once a week or 2.
Last thing is a warning aboit the hairs it flicks. If they get in your skin its the worst itching you'll ever know, if you inhale them it'll feel like your lungs are on fire & if they get in your eyes......there have been people blinded permanently.
I dont want to put you off keeping it, just keep some glass between your children & it.
Just keep safe & enjoy your new pet.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

If they'd happily eat one cricket a day then why only let them eat one a week? if they are hungry then why not feed? They have one of the speediest growth rates of arachnids so why not bolster that in order to let it fulfil it's potential? 

Sorry I don't get this.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Purely because I believe an animal in captivity should have everything it desires that is healthy for it. It's psychological and physical growth.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

And, Spidersnake, if your T is in such a large enclosure is she not constantly parading it and getting stresses? These are genuine questions, not a 'dig' in any way.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Greenway said:


> If they'd happily eat one cricket a day then why only let them eat one a week? if they are hungry then why not feed? They have one of the speediest growth rates of arachnids so why not bolster that in order to let it fulfil it's potential?
> 
> Sorry I don't get this.


simply cos, in the wild, they'd be lucky to get even one bug per week, & have evolved that way- so, any more than 2-3 per week could be the equivalent of us eating junk food every day.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Any animal wether invert, reptile, mammal, avian, etc will suffer from obisety if its 'power-fed' & die well before its time. A skinny spider is always healthier than a fat 1. They can reach maturety in 2 years but if you have a male, its mature moult is isually its last - very few species survive their next moult even with help. As long as the carapace & abdomen are roughly the same size you will have a healthy spider.
I've put lots of plants in there so she always has somewhere she can hide to avaid her getting stressed & she pulls them up to put where she wants them.
I'm not being bitchy & I know your not either but you asked for advice, we're giving it to you. Wether you take our advice or go your own way is up to you.


p.s. there will be lots of peole reading this thread & thinking 'buy a book' lol


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Just going to echo what others have said about handling, wish people told me that when I got my salmon pink! First time we tried to clean the cage out (due to mold  ) I decided to just try an hold her while the cage was being cleaned, bad idea! She freaked out, went ballistic and escaped, had to chase the thing around the room which no doubt stressed it out to no end, really didn't like people :/ 

Really interesting to watch inside the cage though!


----------

